

SuperTasker – Digital tasks, super fast - dontpanicgr
https://www.supertasker.com

======
xenios
SuperTasker is the Uber for digital work. Read this
[http://techcitynews.com/2015/03/16/peopleperhour-launches-
ub...](http://techcitynews.com/2015/03/16/peopleperhour-launches-uber-for-
digital-work/)

